# [EVDL] Shunt vs. Series Wound Motors - Need Explanation



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi All-
Long time lurker, first time poster. I'm trying to understand the
differences between series-wound and shunt-wound dc motors. I get the
fact that the series wound has the field and armature wired in series,
and that the shunt wound motor has them wired in parallel. My question
is this: what is functional difference between the two? Why is one
preferred over the other, and what applications are better for one
over the other?

Thanks,
Bug

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Mark,

The following info is from my Electric Motor Repair Manual by Robert Robert 
Rosenberg. You can get more of a detail explanation in how these motors are 
design by just type in your search engine: DC Series, Shunt and Compound 
Motors.

There are three types of D-C motors, The series motor, the shunt motor and 
the compound motor.

The series motor contain fields coils composed of a few turns of heavy wire 
that is rated for the current in series with the armature. This motor has a 
higher starting torque and a variable speed characteristic. The greater the 
load, the lower the speed.

The D-C shunt motor contains a field compose of many fine wires that may 
have thousands of turns of wire. The fields are connected in parallel with 
the armature. It has a medium torque and constant speed characteristic and 
is use on applications that require a constant speed.

The compound D-C motor, has it each field coils in combination of series and 
shunt field made in two section. One section, the series fields, is 
connected in series with the armature, on the other section it is connected 
on the shunt circuit. This type of motor combines the characteristic of the 
series and the shunt.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Mark Warner" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, December 27, 2009 5:47 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Shunt vs. Series Wound Motors - Need Explanation


> Hi All-
> Long time lurker, first time poster. I'm trying to understand the
> differences between series-wound and shunt-wound dc motors. I get the
> fact that the series wound has the field and armature wired in series,
> and that the shunt wound motor has them wired in parallel. My question
> is this: what is functional difference between the two? Why is one
> preferred over the other, and what applications are better for one
> over the other?
>
> Thanks,
> Bug
>
> _______________________________________________
> General support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Series is more simple, just one switch (controller) is needed to control it. There are more series motors and controllers out there, and a greater body of knowledge. Series generally doesn't do regen, startup torque is great but falls off fast once out of current limit. You can overev a series motor if you controller doesn't watch for it. High power controllers exist.

Shunt/sepex likes to spin at one speed, so it is hard to overrev it. Regen is easy. There are low to medium power controllers, but a lack of high power controllers .

I ran my shunt/sepex just with a big contactor switch. I had to slip the clutch to get going, would have to change speeds by shifting, and it does great regen. It would be barely OK as a cheap, around town kind of machine this way -- not very elegant and unacceptable to your average driver, but it works. You can read some more about my car on my web page 

http://explodingdinosaurs.com/9electric/2009saltflats . Currently I'm working on a WWIELOT controller (WWI era level of technology controller).



________________________________
From: Mark Warner <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Sun, December 27, 2009 6:47:03 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Shunt vs. Series Wound Motors - Need Explanation

Hi All-
Long time lurker, first time poster. I'm trying to understand the
differences between series-wound and shunt-wound dc motors. I get the
fact that the series wound has the field and armature wired in series,
and that the shunt wound motor has them wired in parallel. My question
is this: what is functional difference between the two? Why is one
preferred over the other, and what applications are better for one
over the other?



-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20091228/16af306c/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Long time lurker, first time poster. I'm trying to understand the
> differences between series-wound and shunt-wound dc motors. I get the
> fact that the series wound has the field and armature wired in series,
> and that the shunt wound motor has them wired in parallel. My question
> is this: what is functional difference between the two? Why is one
> preferred over the other, and what applications are better for one
> over the other?
>
>
The other day, I was reading a page on the "Electric Cars are for Girls"
website:

http://www.electric-cars-are-for-girls.com/electric-car-motors.html

It seems like there are quite a few statements that are misleading or
wrong. Take for example:

"The Bad: Not your best hill-climbing device."

I've not had any problems maintaining the desired speed when climbing hills
with a series wound configuration.

For 3-phase AC Induction motors:

"You can move a lot heavier car with an AC drive system.".

How is that? Most AC systems I'm familiar with have lower power ratings
than the DC systems available.

Then the smoothness "fact":

"An AC system will treat your poor gas-guzzler's tranny a lot more gently
than a DC system."

I don't know how it can get much more gentle than the DC controllers I've
driven with.


I'm not trying to start an AC vs. DC war here, but it seems series wound DC
configurations get the bad rap for being the low-cost budget option, and the
"other" options are the high-end, luxury option. Granted, series wound DC
doesn't seem to be the greatest choice for regenerative braking. I'd give
that as its main weakness. But it has other strengths that make it the
right choice for many conversions.

-Ryan
-- 
- EV Source <http://www.evsource.com> -
Professional grade electric vehicle parts and resources
E-mail: mailto:[email protected]
Toll-free: 1-877-215-6781
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20091228/134d7a43/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>
>
> From: Mark Warner <[email protected]>
> To: [email protected]
> Sent: Sun, December 27, 2009 6:47:03 AM
> Subject: [EVDL] Shunt vs. Series Wound Motors - Need Explanation
>
> Hi All-
> Long time lurker, first time poster. I'm trying to understand the
> differences between series-wound and shunt-wound dc motors. I get the
> fact that the series wound has the field and armature wired in series,
> and that the shunt wound motor has them wired in parallel. My question
> is this: what is functional difference between the two? Why is one
> preferred over the other, and what applications are better for one
> over the other?
> *=======let us look at your three questions.===================== *
>
* **My question is this: what is functional difference between the two?*
*
*
*The series wound motor, is simplest, the windings in the Armature and the
windings in the field are a few turns of heavy wire so starting torque is
high, when the motor spins, the interacting magnetic fields produce opposite
"Counter Voltages" in the field and armature windings which result in HIGH
currents, as speed increases current increases even more so if not under
load or unless current is limited the motor will "Run away" until self
destruction.*
*Their advantage is compact high torque forever, and lots of horsepower in a
compact size. used for propulsion, lifting cranes and elevators, starters
for ICE systems.*
*
*
*The shunt wound motor has many turns of finer wire in the field and the
armature so they are more efficient, the counter voltage adds so they rise
to a particular RPM and stabilize. they have smaller h.p.ratings and do jobs
like running fans and blowers, kitchen appliances, shop tools like table
saws, lathes, milling machines, and drill presses, and all
the motorized hand tools too. *
*
*
*Why is one preferred over the other**,*
*
*
*the Horse power requirements, the desirability of a constant RPM, versus
very high power needs at low speed or when starting out. and a need for a
wide range of adjustable RPM.*
*
*
* **what applications are better for one over the other?** (I included
examples above.) *
*
*
*And the Compound motor has both series and parallel windings (As compared
to the connections to the armature.) and therefore has some
proportional characteristics of both the series and parallel.*
*
*

> *Regards *
>
* Dennis Miles, (Director) Electric Vehicle Technical Institute
Inc.
Tampa Bay Region, Florida, USA Phone (863) 289 - 0690
**electricvehicletechnicalinstitute.com**
"We believe that there are two INFRASTRUCTURES needed for the new EVs:
Both a Public Recharging availability almost EVERYWHERE,
And Service Centers for Routine Maintenance and Emergency Repairs."*
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20091229/5875bab9/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jeff Major <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > There are a few inconsistencies in this post from Dennis. I'll insert some
> > comments.
> ...


----------

